# Passenger Rail service proposed Calgary-Banff



## CHamilton (May 19, 2014)

Nonprofit organization proposes Calgary-Banff high-speed line



> HSBanff, a private nonprofit corporation, recently announced plans to build and operate a high-speed rail line from Calgary, Alberta to Banff National Park. Trains would operate at speeds up to 250 mph.
> 
> The system would enable passengers arriving at Calgary International Airport to transfer to the train and seamlessly complete their trip. The organization plans to provide a single air-rail ticket aimed at international travelers visiting Banff.
> 
> HSBanff expects to use "crowdfunding," or financing from project backers, to obtain the initial funds required to complete feasibility and environmental studies before the design and construction phases begin.


Here's HSBanff's website.


----------



## beautifulplanet (May 19, 2014)

Thank you for posting this. The project discription does not seem very clear to me. And at least on the website of that organization itself, I was not able to find any info about who this organization is, who is behind it, how many members does it have etc. There was not even a physical or postal address provided...


----------



## chrsjrcj (May 19, 2014)

To Banff? lol


----------



## Trogdor (May 19, 2014)

Sure, good luck with that. Tell me how it goes.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 19, 2014)

This is the worst HSR idea I've ever seen. Running a high-speed train to a summer mountain tourist destination? It's never going to work. Running to Edmonton or Lethbridge would be a much better idea, and even then the population density is nowhere near most current HSR corridors.


----------



## CHamilton (May 15, 2015)

http://calgary.ctvnews.ca/would-the-return-of-rail-service-reduce-traffic-snarls-in-banff-1.2372989

This proposal is for conventional commuter service, not HSR.


----------



## me_little_me (May 16, 2015)

Cold weather must affect the mind.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (May 17, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> http://calgary.ctvnews.ca/would-the-return-of-rail-service-reduce-traffic-snarls-in-banff-1.2372989
> 
> This proposal is for conventional commuter service, not HSR.


Makes sense.

Calgary - Edmonton HSR might make sense.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 20, 2015)

So how would it work? A train is a great option for someone heading to a specific ski resort in the winter. But for tourists

who simply want to explore the Canadian Rockies in the summer, why would you take the train to a place where you're

just going to have to rent a car anyway to get around? I'm just not picturing it.


----------



## CHamilton (May 20, 2015)

fairviewroad said:


> But for tourists
> 
> who simply want to explore the Canadian Rockies in the summer, why would you take the train to a place where you're
> 
> just going to have to rent a car anyway to get around? I'm just not picturing it.


The buses in Yosemite, Yellowstone, and Glacier make it possible to explore those parks without a car. I believe other parks have similar systems, and they're expanding so as to reduce car traffic.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 20, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > But for tourists
> ...


Is such a system in place in Banff? If not, then a rail proposal is going to have to be paired with a circulator style bus system like those you mentioned. In theory, it could work but if planners throw all of their eggs in the train basket without making additional transportation investments, I think it will be a non-starter for most folks.


----------



## Anderson (May 26, 2015)

I think the original article fell victim to the "New train? Must be HSR!" fallacy that pops up everywhere.

Also, if nothing else the new provincial government has a stable majority and should have five years to work on this. That being said, I'm not quite sure this qualifies as "commuter" rail either...the Ski Train might be the closest analogy, with the Whistler Rocky Mountaineer coming in second. The run is just under 80 miles by car (no idea on the rail miles, but 80 seems like as good a guess as any). It doesn't seem like there's much "commuter-ish" stuff out there beyond about the first 10-15 miles from downtown.

By the way, there_ is_ a system of buses in the mountains as things stand...and per the article, that system seems to be getting ramped up a bit as it stands. I want to say that you've got 2-3x daily buses most places in-season, not counting tours and the like.


----------



## Anderson (May 26, 2015)

Talked with Charlie and we both agreed that the thread should be retitled and moved since it's pretty clear that this isn't (and possibly never was) an HSR project.


----------



## Northwestern (Mar 30, 2022)

Here is a recent article from "Railway Age":









Hydrogen Hinted for Calgary-Banff Passenger Scheme - Railway Age


Flush with cash, as its vast tar sands oil field suddenly lurched from environmental pariah to savior of western civilization, the Alberta government is looking more favorably upon a scheme to build a new, independent passenger railway, connecting Calgary International Airport (YYC) to the Rocky...




is.gd





From the article: "The most compelling argument for train service from Calgary’s flatland airport to the peaks of the continental divide is the hope it would mitigate the traffic deadlock of Banff townsite in summer, while winter skiers could avoid the often snowblown TransCanada Highway. Indeed, the railway’s primary promoters operate one of the park’s ski resorts, as well as holding a long-term lease to Banff Station and surrounding rail lands".

I like it for 2 or more reasons. A connecting train from Banff to Calgary would allow Rocky Mountaineer passengers, going to Banff, have a connecting train to Calgary for flying back home. Or, people flying to Calgary could have a train to go from the Calgary airport to Banff. Could the train run from Banff to Lake Louise? Or, with time, from Calgary to Edmonton ( would the ridership justify that passenger route?).


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 31, 2022)

Anderson said:


> I think the original article fell victim to the "New train? Must be HSR!" fallacy that pops up everywhere.
> 
> Also, if nothing else the new provincial government has a stable majority and should have five years to work on this. That being said, I'm not quite sure this qualifies as "commuter" rail either...the Ski Train might be the closest analogy, with the Whistler Rocky Mountaineer coming in second. The run is just under 80 miles by car (no idea on the rail miles, but 80 seems like as good a guess as any). It doesn't seem like there's much "commuter-ish" stuff out there beyond about the first 10-15 miles from downtown.
> 
> By the way, there_ is_ a system of buses in the mountains as things stand...and per the article, that system seems to be getting ramped up a bit as it stands. I want to say that you've got 2-3x daily buses most places in-season, not counting tours and the like.


There are remarkable similarities in the Denver<>Winter Park and Calgary<>Banff markets. Data should soon be available showing record ridership on the Winter Park service, not to mention sold-out liquor stocks in the lounge. However, the road to Winter Park is tougher than the road between Calgary and Banff and Denver Union Station is a far better terminal than what might be offered in Calgary. It's worth studying further.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Mar 31, 2022)

I've driven Calgary to Banff and Lake Louise recently. Traffic was indeed quite heavy. But then, it was Canada day weekend. There should be rail service all through there, and of course there once was.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 31, 2022)

frequentflyer said:


> With 21's 11:55am departure, what connection opportunities are there in CHI now? From Detroit, Milwaukee, LSL, CAP LTD and Cardinal?





Willbridge said:


> Denver Union Station is a far better terminal than what might be offered in Calgary.


The Calgary station, back in 1984 when the Canadian still served it


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 31, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> The Calgary station, back in 1984 when the Canadian still served it
> ...................


The platform area seemed adequate then, including passengers connecting with the Edmonton-Calgary service. The waiting room was too small. When VIA Rail went through its brief period of glory in its first years, ridership on the CP lines increased. Then the 1981 Pepin cutbacks diverted Edmonton traffic through it. They rented some space upstairs to make a kind of auxiliary waiting room. I'm not sure how big a ski train crowd could be handled. Perhaps a park-n-ride could be set up on the west end of Calgary.


----------



## Northwestern (Apr 1, 2022)

I went from Vancouver to Calgary, in the late 1970s or early 1980's before the "Canadian" went from CPR to CN. I can't recall anything about the station. The one thing I do remember is calling a cab for a ride from the station to a Calgary hotel. The cab driver was wearing a suit and tie! You don't see that everyday.

I know the chance of this happening is about zilch. I would really like to see the eastbound "Canadian" split in Kamloops, then have one train go to Edmonton and the other train go to Calgary. Have the trains reunite in Toronto or somewhere west of Toronto. I know; politics, financial reality, and cooperation from CPR & CN are huge problems. However, I know the importance of tourism to Canada and the revenue it produces. I have to think the Canadian Rockies are Canada's number one tourist attraction. I think a much upgraded "Canadian", with the present run over CN track to Edmonton, would be justified. Even if having the Canadian run on both CPR and CN routes may not be possible.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Apr 1, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> I went from Vancouver to Calgary, in the late 1970s or early 1980's before the "Canadian" went from CPR to CN. I can't recall anything about the station. The one thing I do remember is calling a cab for a ride from the station to a Calgary hotel. The cab driver was wearing a suit and tie! You don't see that everyday.
> 
> I know the chance of this happening is about zilch. I would really like to see the eastbound "Canadian" split in Kamloops, then have one train go to Edmonton and the other train go to Calgary. Have the trains reunite in Toronto or somewhere west of Toronto. I know; politics, financial reality, and cooperation from CPR & CN are huge problems. However, I know the importance of tourism to Canada and the revenue it produces. I have to think the Canadian Rockies are Canada's number one tourist attraction. I think a much upgraded "Canadian", with the present run over CN track to Edmonton, would be justified. Even if having the Canadian run on both CPR and CN routes may not be possible.


They could reunite at Winnipeg.


----------



## west point (Apr 1, 2022)

Northwestern your idea of splitting is very doable. However, it will take the Canadian government to pass legislation that will allow VIA to require service(s) on Canadian tracks.


----------



## Northwestern (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't see anything mentioned with regard to high speed rail, which I think is more than preposterous. Apparently, now, the thinking is toward a European type commuter train, from the Calgary airport to Banff, using hydrogen powered trains! I think the new train would make a lot of sense, cost-wise, if the projected ridership is 5X the original estimate.

I originally went to Banff in the 1970's, taking the VIA train from Vancouver, which then ran the CP route. Banff was very touristy, but still a quaint little town. I went back to Banff, on the Mountaineer, 3 years ago and what a change! A much larger town packed with new buildings and shops. Much larger hordes of people throughout. A large impact of tourists would, in my opinion, affect the natural beauty of Banff and surrounding areas.



https://is.gd/PAdoTn


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 2, 2022)

Northwestern said:


> I don't see anything mentioned with regard to high speed rail, which I think is more than preposterous. Apparently, now, the thinking is toward a European type commuter train, from the Calgary airport to Banff, using hydrogen powered trains! I think the new train would make a lot of sense, cost-wise, if the projected ridership is 5X the original estimate.
> 
> I originally went to Banff in the 1970's, taking the VIA train from Vancouver, which then ran the CP route. Banff was very touristy, but still a quaint little town. I went back to Banff, on the Mountaineer, 3 years ago and what a change! A much larger town packed with new buildings and shops. Much larger hordes of people throughout. A large impact of tourists would, in my opinion, affect the natural beauty of Banff and surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


"..Pave Paradise,put up a Parking Lot.."


----------

